# Common z31 problems?



## qman (Jun 20, 2016)

My buddy and I are about to possibly go half in on an '84 300zx with the NA v6 and 5 speed manual. So far we know from the owner telling us that it needs a wheel bearing, plenum o ring seal, and the fuel lines need some minor repair/tidying up. the o-ring is the only thing i havent done before on cars but I think I can manage. Anyway let me get to the point...

What are common problems with this model car, this engine, and tranny? What are some things to keep an eye out for when we go to check it out in person? any input would be helpful. Thank you


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The biggest issues are rust and repairs done by people who didn't know what they are doing. Keep in mind that the car is over 30 years old, so, expect to find anything on it! I would highly suggest you have a reputable shop give it a good check over before putting out any cash. Rear crossmember bushings were a common issue and not an easy repair. Suspension springs would wear over time and mileage and cause the ride height to lower, which affected the camber, especially in the rear. It is a timing belt engine, so knowing when that was replaced last is important. Exhaust studs commonly broke, creating an exhaust manifold leak and a "ticking" noise. I would expect a number of leaks, especially valve cover gaskets, rear main seal and/or oil pan rear lip seal, possible leaks from the front engine seals and a number of P/S leaks. Parts for the Nissan vehicles made in Japan are typically more expensive than those for the US or Mexican made models. While there is a lot of parts available on the aftermarket, certain items, like interior parts, weatherstrips, etc., may be hard to find.


----------

